# Freewind Semi-Final Intramural, April 5, Moses Lake, WA



## Corey Minatani (Mar 16, 2003)

This is our Semi-final event for sparring, forms, and weapons! 

Its happening at the Freewind Martial Art Dojo on April 5, 2003. Starting time is 10 am, $10 for all events. The dojo is located at 114 East 3rd Avenue in Moses Lake, right across from Bank of America. 

Last month's stick fighting champion was Cale Merkley and runner-up was Don Bowman! These guys came all the way up from Spokane and Montana, hope to see some other advanced NSI players mix it up there!

Need more info?  email me at coreymin@yahoo.com and I'll send it right out!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2003)

Could we get a review?


----------

